# Flaming Gorge



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Finaly my "buds" are getting away from the wifes and going fishing. :roll: We are going to be in the area of Squaw Hollow, and Big Bend. We will be going after the macks, and hopefully I can get some photoes up tomorow if we hook some. 

Anyone going out look for me. I will be in a black F-150 We are leaving S.L. at 5:00am. 

Tight lines and great fights all of ya!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good Luck and stay warm. 

Be careful, the politically correct took Squaw Hollow away from us; it's now called Holmes Crossing.

Good Grief!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Just walked in the door. (6:00pm) Fishing was great for the pups!! Between two of us we iced over 50 fish in three hours :shock: Nothing huge, just small lakers. My nephew had one at the hole that would have gone about 12-15 lbs. but the ice cut the line before he could get it up and out.  

We fished the Holms Crossing area over 117 ft. of water. The fish were cruizing at 56 ft. 

Find structure, and then go from there. We were in a lot of bottom contoure. (water that went from 60 ft. to 117 ft. then back up to 45 ft. within 30 yards. 8) If you know the res. then you know where we were. 

The day was great! lot's of sun, and a little wind. But the wind slowed down around 1:00pm, and we left at 1:30.

Having a fish fry tomorow


----------



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice report Taxidermist, sounds like you really got into them. Too bad your nephew didn't get that big one through the hole. Thanks for posting your report. WH


----------



## RyanCreek (Dec 8, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> My nephew had one at the hole that would have gone about 12-15 lbs. but the ice cut the line before he could get it up and out.


Fireline man, use the fireline!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I use the "super lines" in the summer time, but I don't like to use them ice fishing. I know you don't get the stretch out of them that you do with mono, but they have a tendintsey to "ice up" faster in the freezing temps. I missed a ton of macks last year with mono! I spooled a level wind with super line and tryed it out the next weekend. It would get ice cicles on the line, and you couldn't even reel in the line after jigging, and getting the line wet. It would freez as fast you brought it out of the water :x If it didn't do that, I would use it all the time, especialy in the deep water. You can get a better hook set without the stretch in the line.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Any burbots?


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Any burbots?


I still need to catch one of these.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Sounds like fun. Did you take any pictures?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

No Burbots, or pictures. I didn't take my camera, and my Nephew left his in the truck. Sorry!

Reece Stein want's to do a segment for the outdoor show this Wednesday out there. If they are still going, you will see what I was catching. If we go out to shoot some video, I'll let you know.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

How thick was the Ice? We were thinking of planning a trip out there in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Fixed Blade , I'm sure it is thick enough to fish on , just need to watch out for cracks and holes that open up . You taking your wheelers up there ? You do know you need to register your machines for Wyoming to ride on the ice in Wyoming . I am going next weekend for at least 3 days . I'm on foot is my only problem , but if I catch fish , I'm happy .


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> How thick was the Ice? We were thinking of planning a trip out there in the next couple of weeks.


We were fishing on about five inches of ice. There was a peresure ridge that cracked open between us and the bank. We got off once the water started to flood out onto the ice.


----------

